# un-tight mortise & tenon joint



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm building the Heirloom Baby Crib shown in the Rockler webpage picture below. All the mortise and tenon joints for the legs and end rails are complete, but one or two are just a little loose. Is there any way to snug them up a bit either beforehand or when I do the glue up?

Thanks for any advice.

Kevin H.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Add to the tenon*

Most commonly a thin piece of veneer or a slice of the same hardwood is glued to the tenon to build up the thickness. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

How loose, sloppy loose or just not really tight?? If sloppy, stick a piece of laminate on the tenon, sand for fit. If not really tight, glue should make it tight enough, or peg the tenons.


----------

